# Friendlies 06 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 6, 2009)

Livorno v Genoa
 06/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.70 3.00 2.40 statsAll Bets (13) 
Sivasspor (N) v De Graafschap (N)
 06/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.45 4.00 6.00 statsAll Bets (13) 
Hamburger SV (N) v AC Milan (N)
 06/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  3.75 3.30 1.833  All Bets (25) 
Juventus v Monaco
 06/01/2009 17:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.00  All Bets (25) 
Mainz 05 v Kickers Offenbach
 06/01/2009 17:00 GMT
  1.40 4.00 6.50  All Bets (27)


----------

